# Foxwoods?



## jimtippett (Nov 18, 2011)

Has anyone been there recently and if so were you able to smoke cigars? I've
read conflicting things online, including claims that even in their smoking areas cigars and pipes aren't allowed. I'm hoping to hear from some folks who have been there and know firsthand.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

I haven't been there in about 4 years, but back then just about anywhere smoking was allowed, cigars weren't a problem. For the most part smoking is confined to the gaming areas and the bars that are contained within them. If they give you crap, just head to Mohegan Sun. I was there a month ago and had no problem smoking cigars at all.

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

i smoked a cigar there last yr. wasnt a prob aside from ppl making comments


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I was there last year smoking cigars on the Casino floor no issues at all!


----------



## jimtippett (Nov 18, 2011)

thanks for the feedback. not sure why i read elsewhere that it was a problem but you all are the ones i trust.


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

no problems at either Mohegan or Foxwoods...puff away


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

I went to both last October and smoked many. They do have non smoking sections though. 
Enjoy!!


----------

